# Tail Pipe exhaust for Rapido 786F Fiat Ducato



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

I am sure someone can help on this one. 

I have been to many motorfactors recently, but without success, looking for the short 500mm long 30 degree bend tail pipe with a 66mm diameter that goes on the end of the full exhaust pipe system. I stress, it is not an extension or a chrome cover I am looking for but a proper tail pipe. When the motor factors look up their catalogues for the Fiat Ducato not one of the replacement systems show this tail pipe. It is known that this is a modified system produced for the Ducato Motorhome chassis by Rapido and other manufacturers. Does anyone know where I can get this item?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try your local stainless steel exhaust specialist. I had the same problem with my Chausson and found a guy in Devon. He knocked me up a made-to measure s/s tailpipe and fitted in 40 mins .....cost was approx £40. Should last longer than the moho!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Try your local stainless steel exhaust specialist. I had the same problem with my Chausson and found a guy in Devon. He knocked me up a made-to measure s/s tailpipe and fitted in 40 mins .....cost was approx £40. Should last longer than the moho!


Try here they sell all sorts of bit and pieces http://www.mijexhaustparts.com/products/browse/exhaust-components?sef=hc


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A cheaper option would be to buy a tail pipe extension with a bend in it to deflect the exhaust gases downwards.

I had a normal RHD Ducato exhaust fitted to my Burstner (instead of the megabucks special exhaust) and as the tail pipe and hab door are now on the same side, I fitted a deflector extension. It works well, no fumes in the van when on the move.

It is not compulsory to have a tail pipe protruding past the bodywork, so the piece you are looking for is not necessary.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

747 said:


> A cheaper option would be to buy a tail pipe extension with a bend in it to deflect the exhaust gases downwards.
> It is not compulsory to have a tail pipe protruding past the bodywork, so the piece you are looking for is not necessary.


Many thanks 747 for the idea but I think I need an actual half a meter exhaust pipe as the present one ends well under the MH. A tail pipe extension is normally only 200mm maximum and hence will not do the job, unless what you say is, that I can leave the open end some 300mm from the side of the van well underneath the bodywork?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

altom said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > A cheaper option would be to buy a tail pipe extension with a bend in it to deflect the exhaust gases downwards.
> ...


Yep, that's what I am saying. There are a number of qualified MOT testers on here and if I am right in what I am saying and they agree, then Bob's your Uncle.

It is prudent to deflect any hot gases in a downwards direction though.


----------

